

C10K - serving thousands of clients - helwr
http://www.kegel.com/c10k.html

======
devicenull
This is some good information, but I ultimately decided that letting smarter
people handle this was better then writing my own server. I adapted the
protocol I was writing to work via HTTP, and just used nginx to handle the
inbound connections.

It's pretty hard writing a reliable server that can handle a lot of concurrent
connections, for most people I'd imagine their time is better spent on writing
the actual application code.

